# Operation: En Zed



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry folks, no pics as of yet....having some upload issues.

I just comletes this today and wanted to get it posted. 

Each plant has been closely photographed since sprouting. 

I am trying to make this operation as detail oriented as I can stand. 

Here is were I am at so far, just use your imagination;

These are the Twelve plants I am growing from some seed I got while I was in New Zealand. I can remember little about the but that they came out of but I am 

certain that these are hybrid strains from an outdoor crop. 

From what I can remember the smoke was good, could have been a little more potent but satisfying nonetheless. I remember one particular bag (of three) where 

the bud was really dark in color. Darker green than normal and was undeniably from an outdoor crop.

Plants are 12 seed's successfully sprouted in less than 5 days. 

Plants were germinated under florous for 3 weeks. 

Plants were brought outside in natural sunlight as much as possible. A minimum of 5 hours of natural daylight.

plants have been under 18/8 cuycle for 1 week. 

Plants are under both 400w MH and 400w HPS lights in a well ventilated grow room. 

Plants are approx 28in from lights and all have a short and stalky stature at this time.

Temp is currently maintaining aronud 67-77f and humidity is low. I currently have no barometer.

Plants have been fed a mix of essential vitamins, 2 drops of superthrive about a week ago. I use brown sugar when I water but not when I feed. 

@ week 4 all plants have 4-5 developed nodes and one in development.

All plants are healthy and a dark green color. Some exibit a bit of burning at the leaf tips, this is due to the ferts they were given once and may have been too concentrated.

All leaves have a semi shiny and waxy apperance. No signs of discoloration.

Plants are in a 1pt container and become dry within 2 days. 
Transplant planned for week 5 or early week 6.

All plants will be grown in organic soil, using organic ferts, nutes and hormones. 

I will feed them as much as they need. No more, No less. 

The point of this particular operatioon is to select plants who posess superior genetics in respect to the group. Of these they will be carefully 

cross-pollinated (if possible) and the process of creating a fresh hybrid from overseas will commence. Consider this to be the selection process for a 

special forces unit, not all will be selected.

The proposed Two strain names from this operation:

Strain #1: En

Strain #2: Zed

If things go better than planned there may be a third or fourth created depending on the sex outcome.

Other proposed strain names:

Strain #3 Kiwiness

Strain #4 42 Below


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2008)

=============================================================================================================================================================

Following list is of observed individual Phenotypes:

=============================================================================================================================================================

PLANT #1:: 


[Week 4] [Sex: Unknown]  [possibility for production: 50%]


Small and compact plant, with a droopy but healthy stature and a nice proportioned stalk.

Green thinner leaves...not thin enough for a 100% sativa in my mind but enough to be a hybrid. 

Average to smaller sized leaves than the group.

Stems show some purple streaks, but not too intense.

This plant is at this time one of the shortest in the group.

This plant has a mild skunky tone at 4 weeks.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PLANT #2::


[Week4 ] [Sex: Unkown] [possibility for production: 50%]


This plant is of the taller in the group, with a reaching and vigorous stature. The stalk is a tad bit thinner than the siblings so far but healthy still.

Green leaves that are what I would say average to wider broadness. Possible indica heavy hybrid.

Leaves are average sized for the group.

Stems show dark purpe streaks through the top half.

This plant at this time is among the taller in the group.

Plant has a mild canna-ish aroma.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



PLANT #3::


[Week 4] [Sex: Unkown] [possibility for production: 50%]


This plant is average sized in the group. Internodes are closely packed to gether and off branching is vigorous. Stalk is thick and healthy.

Green leaves that are what I would say average to wider broadness. Possible indica heavy hybrid.

Leaves are average sized for the group.

Stems are green and show no coloration at this time.

This plant at this time is among the taller in the group.

Plant has an unkown but plant smell at this time.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PLANT #4::


[Week 4] [Sex: Unknown] [possibility for production: 100%]


This plant is and has been the tallest and fastes growing plant in the group. Not only the tallest but most impressive looking. Hoping for a female on this 

one, but male genetics will be saved in that event. Stalk thick, healthy and well proportioned.

Green leaves that are a bit lighter colored in the group. Also some of the largest.

Leaves ae average width of the group, suggesting many indica traits.

Internodes are some of the best spaced in the group so far. Off branching is healthy and proportioned.

Stems show some purple streaks that are barely visible at this time.

This plant has a smell similar to PLANT #2. Unkown canna-ish

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PLANT #5::


[Week 4] [Sex: Unkown] [Possibility for production: 50%]


This plant is average size in stature, similar to most of the others in the group so far. 

Green leaves with average width for the group.

Internodes are closer spaced but not crowded, approx 1" apart. off branching is small at this time.

Stems show some purple coloring on the tops.

This plant has a bit of a stronger canna-ish smell.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PLANT #6::


[Week 4] [Sex: Unkown] [Possibility for production: 100%]


This plant is the other of the bunch that is of interest to me.

This plant is 2nd tallest and most impressive in the group. It stands out from the others in many ways. It has a strong and reaching stature.

Green leaves that are short and stubby in appearence and much wider than the others.

Internodes are perfeclty spaced 1 1/4" apart. off branching is healthy with wide little leaves. 

Stems are dark purple colored all the way around. Coloration is from stalk to leaf and solid. Leaf stems seem thinner than the others as well.

This plant has an interesting smell that I cannot determine at this pont.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PLANT #7::


[Week 4] [Sex: Unknown] [Possibility for production: 50%]


This plant is average to a bit larger size in stature, similar to most of the others in the group so far. 

Green leaves with average width for the group.

Internodes are closer spaced but not crowded, approx 1" apart. off branching is small at this time.

Stems show some purple coloring on the tops.

This plant has a bit of a stronger canna-ish smell.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




PLANT #8::


[Week 4] [Sex: Unknown] [Possibility for production: 50%]


This plant is larger size in stature, similar to most of the others in the group so far. 

Green leaves with average width for the group. Leaves are a bit longer than the other similar plants.

Internodes are spaced a little closer for the taller plants, approx 1" apart. off branching is small at this time.

Stems show some purple coloring on the tops.

This plant has a bit of a stronger canna-ish smell.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PLANT #9::


[Week 4] [Sex: Unkown] [Possibility for production: 100%]


This plant is among the tallest in the group. It shares most of it's charachteristics from PLANT #4. 

Leaves are green in color but a bit thinner than the rest. Suggesting some sativa traits. 

Internodes are spaced closer at the bottom than stretching out to the top. Ranging from 1" to 1 1/4" twards the top.

Stems show puprple coloring on the tops that appears to be in development and will darken over time.

This plant smells like dried sativa at this time. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PLANT #10::


[Week 4] [Sex: Unkown] [Possibility for production: 100%]


This plant exibits the most common traits in the group. But of these traits is has the best of them. 

Stalk is healthy and proportioned.

Green leaves that are skinny and longer in nature. This may suggest either a heavy sativa or sativa traits are more dominant inthis particular specimin.

Internodes are evenly spaced with respect to the plant size.

Stems show little or no coloration at this time.

This plant has little or no smell.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PLANT #11::


[Week 4] [Sex: Unkown] [Possibility for production: 100%]


This plant appears to be the same strain as PLANT #6.

The only difference is this plant is a bit shorter.

The internodes are spaced closer than PLANT #6, but the new leaves seem just as wide and stubby.

This plant has developed some purple coloring in the stalks, seems to be filling in more as the plant ages.

This plant has a strong skunky smell. Almost smells as good as dried skunku weed already.

This plant is the strongest smelling inthe group.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PLANT #12::


[Week 4] [Sex: Unkown] [possibility for production: 50%]

This plant is among the smallest and slowest growing in the group. Untill recently this was the shortest plant out of the twelve.

Green leaves that are similar in size to the average in the group but a bit stubbyer. Possibly of the same family as PLANT #6 and PLANT #11.

With only 3 developed internodes 12 is the slowest developing in the group.

Stems are colored dark purple and the stalk is starting to develop some purple coloring as well.

plant has a weak smell similar to PLANT #6 and PLANT #11.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Information will be updated weekly unless a drastic change occurs.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 5, 2008)

> plants have been under 18/8 cuycle for 1 week.


wow u have long days :rofl: 
only j/k 
sounds cool carnt wait for the pics :tokie:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 7, 2008)

OK,

Here are four huge images taken three days after the initial Phenotype post.

I apologize for the enormous size but alas the forum will not let me attach fules to my posts...or upload images at this time. 

I want to get pics up because they are growing at a phenominal rate for being displaced and un-climatized for my hemisphere.



...interesting

I am open to questions and criticism, both positive and negative.

(unless it is about manicures...)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2008)

i think they are looking great....check the link in my sig for slowing strech. it will help the the growth down and let you keep the light closer to more foilage.

keep um green man!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 7, 2008)

I am planning on stretching them out a bit. They are really sooting up now. 

At least 1/4 to 1/3 of an inch PER DAY. 

I have the proper height. 

My grow room is shaped like a huge reflector box so the higher i raise the lights (Pully systems are great!) the more surface area I use and all light is kept in a small area. 

It's really my best room ever.

I fed them their first guano tea last night, within hours I noticed some yellowing at the leaf edges so I flushed them with my magic flush mix.

Also while bringing them back inside from basking in the sun, I dropped a flat.

It flipped right on the plants when it landed. Horrifying.

PLANT #1 suffered a fracture that almost severed it completely just above the first node. I built a support/splint/isolating device out of copper wire and some rolling paper gum edges to bandage. It is expected to make a full recovery.

**WHEW**

scary stuff.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow. Lots of information. Thats great though. They definitely look great though. Very healthy and lush. I wish you the best of luck on those and I hope everything turns out nicely. Keep us posted and I hope to see some new pictures soon. Until then, grow it big my friend. Take care.


----------



## dmack (Mar 8, 2008)

Subscribed. Great growing. Cant wait to see some harvest pictures.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 8, 2008)

Got a while before that happens...

I will be producing new strains from this operation. Stay posted for detailed descriptions of my methods of selective breeding. 

Should be useful to the novice like myself!


----------



## constantine (Mar 12, 2008)

your pretty talented it seems to me. good luck with the operation.​


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 12, 2008)

This is a breakdown plant by plant of observations as of 11-03-2008 for operation En Zed.

Mission Statement: My goal is to produce seeds for further breeding purposes and stabilize a strain of my own creation. While utilizing selective breeding to  
refine and produce the best I can get from what I have now.

-The short term goal is to successfully produce seed for future use. 

-The long term goal is to acclimatize and stabilize two or possibly three strains of Cannabis that were collected from 2 possibly 3 separate locations while  
traveling down under. 

-The operation goal is to produce a one of a kind strain from fresh genetics from overseas. This strain will be named: En Zed.

These three strains will be labeled STRAIN A, B or C. Strains that are in question will be labeled C/B or B/C depending on visible traits at this time.
I have named the strains almost in regards to where the bud was obtained and a brief description of what I can recall from that particular cannabis.

STRAIN A: 42 Below, Wellington NZ

{BUD}

-Indica
-Possible indoor grown
-Organic
-Pleasing to the eye
-Dense smelly nugs with substance
-Stony weed, couchlock, paranoia, elevated heart rate (Smoked a blunt)
-Production Priority: A

[PLANTS]

-fat dark green leaves with a stubby look
-Leaves are very waxy
-Stems are dark purple
-First to pre-flower by a day or two
-Most resilient to nute burn (Nitrogen burn)
-Some of the largest in the group


STRAIN B: K-Street, Auckland Highlands (Rich neighborhood) NZ

{BUD}

-HYBRID, Sativa Heavy.
-Outdoor
-Organic
-Darkest green I have ever seen
-Heady conversational


[PLANTS]

-Thin bright green leaves with an almost skeleton look
-leaves are not too waxy, more of a soft appearance
-Stems are green
-Later and least results as far as sex goes thus far
-Seems to be more sensitive to overfeeding
-This group contains the tallest and fastest growing plants in the crop


...Then there are a few which exhibit traits of both A and B Groups. I am Uncertain to this as the plants are still in 5 week veg and ranging in size from 8"  
to 13". I will call this strain TUI BUD.

Some have some minor leaf burn at the tips due to an accidental over feeding of bat guano tea. 

They have been flushed and recently transplanted to their finishing pots. 

All roots observed were healthy, white and vigorous.

All stalks are fat at the base and strong.

All plants have at least SEVEN nodes at this time all have a compact but comfortable stature.

All plants have been under 18/8 for two weeks now.

I am about to give the second shot of ferts this week. I will report the results. 






Here is a coded breakdown of group, observed sex, strain, group and possibility for breeding:

The <- arrow represents PRIME crop.

[PLANT#1] SEE ATTACHED INCIDENT REPORT

[PLANT #2] [GROUP: B/C] [SEX: FEMALE 100%] [STRAIN: UNKOWN] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 100%]<-

[PLANT #3] [GROUP: B/C] [SEX: MALE 50%] [STRAIN: UNKNOWN] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 30%]

[PLANT #4] [GROUP: B] [SEX: FEMALE 100%] [STRAIN: K-STREET] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 100%]<- 

[PLANT #5] [GROUP: B] [SEX: UNKNOWN] [STRAIN: K-STREET] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 50%]

[PLANT #6] [GROUP: A] [SEX: MALE 100%] [STRAIN: 42 BELOW] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREDING: 100%]<-

[PLANT #7] [GROUP: C] [SEX: MALE 50%] [STRAIN: TUI BUD] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 50%]

[PLANT #8] [GROUP: B/C] [SEX: MALE 50%] [STRAIN: UNKNOWN] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 100%]

[PLANT #9] [GROUP: B] [SEX: UNKNOWN] [STRAIN: K-STREET] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 100%]<-

[PLANT #10] [GROUP: B] [SEX: MALE 50%] [STRAIN: K-STREET] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 50%]

[PLANT #11] [GROUP: A] [SEX: FEMALE 100%] [STRAIN: 42 BELOW] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 100%]<-

[PLANT #12] [GROUP: A] [SEX: FEMALE 100%] [STRAIN: 42 BELOW] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 100%]


Incident Report:


[PLANT # 1] [GROUP: C/B] [SEX: UNKNOWN] [STRAIN: C/B] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 0%]

Plant #1 suffered a catastrophic fracture that almost completely severed the plant above the first node. I dropped the flat while transporting outside.  
Terrifying. 
Although PLANT #1 has survived with the help of a wrap or a cast if you will, consisting of the gummy edge from a zig-zag and a splint/support system...it  
has almost stopped growing completely, probably using its energy to repair the damage. Nonetheless this plant is far from showing its "Privates" and I have  
No use for damaged goods here. Nonetheless, if it is a female I will flower and expect slightly more potent bud.

PLANT# 1 also seems to smell a bit more danky than the others...perhaps it is screaming in agony....



-All plants are under both MH and HPS lighting. I use brown sugar in my water and organic ferts and nutes only. 
-Grow room temp fluctuates between 65 low at night and 78 high during light.
-My climate is relatively dry so humidity is not a worry for me. No need for a barometer.

If you would like any further information I will be happy to accommodate.

Stay posted for pics.





...it all started with 12 little seeds and a dream...


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 17, 2008)

'Sup Effen Gee? If your plants turn out like the sticky Khron I got going on in my EnZed backyard then your in for a treat my boy!

Keep it up & keep it *green!!!*


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 18, 2008)

holy ****!  its like reading pictures!


i dont know what kinda upload issues you havin but try www.resize2mail.com


lookin forward to pics.....whenever ya get around to it


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 21, 2008)

I find this kind of inspiring G!  What does En Zed stand for??? I have got to know man!  

I wish you the best on your quest!

​


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 21, 2008)

En= N Zed= Z for NZ or New Zealand, Where the seeds came from.

Operation: En Zed

I will be updating soon....theres soo much to report.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 26, 2008)

I waited two weeks for the next update so I could sort a few things out as far as my future plans with which plants.

Here is a boring list of what is as of now 100% certain and final:

 [PLANT#1] [DEAD] [SEX: MALE] 

 [PLANT #2] [GROUP: B] [SEX: FEMALE 100%] [STRAIN: K-STREET] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 100%]<---- CLONES TAKEN

 [PLANT #3] [GROUP: B] [SEX: MALE 100%] [STRAIN: K-STREET] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 100%] OUTSIDE

 [PLANT #4] [GROUP: B] [SEX: FEMALE 100%] [STRAIN: K-STREET] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 100%]<--- CLONES TAKEN

 [PLANT #5] [GROUP: B] [SEX: FEMALE 100%] [STRAIN: K-STREET] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 0] SENSIMILLA CROP

 [PLANT #6] [GROUP: A] [SEX: MALE 100%] [STRAIN: 42 BELOW] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREDING: 100%]<-- OUTSIDE [PRIME BREEDER (STAG)] 

 [PLANT #7] [DEAD] [SEX: MALE]

[PLANT #8] [GROUP: B] [SEX: FEMALE 100%] [STRAIN: K-STREET] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 0%] SENSIMILLA CROP

 [PLANT #9] [DEAD] [GROUP: B] [SEX: MALE] [STRAIN: K-STREET] 

[PLANT #10] [DEAD] [SEX: MALE 50%] [STRAIN: K-STREET] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 100%] RAPID LEAF BROWNING AND SIGNS OF POSS VIRAL INFECTION

[PLANT #11] [GROUP: A] [SEX: FEMALE 100%] [STRAIN: 42 BELOW] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 100%]<--ONLY 42 BELOW FEMALE. TO BE BRED DIRECTLY WITH PLANT# 6 BREEDER MALE<---CLONES TAKEN

 [PLANT #12] [GROUP: B] [SEX: FEMALE 100%] [STRAIN: K STREET] [POSSIBILITY FOR BREEDING: 0%] SENSIMILLA CROP

I will be making seed from this crop and the next crop as well.

I have recently come into posession 10 BUBBA KUSH seed's, and will be freaking those genetics as well. Stay tuned for my trials in plant to plant grafting. Next few grows I might give it a whirl.

THese plants are well exceeding my wildest expectations for a crop that was grown in a radically different climate. 

Strain K STREET seems to be better suited for outdoor crop due to its vagorous and rapid growth, flowering development seems a hair slower than 42 BELOW. The leaves and stature of the plant hind to a heavy sativa influenced hybrid. Tall branchy stature with long thin, but not too thin fingers with weird double toothed look. Some purpling in the leaf stems but not much.

I am expecting K STREET to be a decent yeilder, I have to LST ALL the K STRET plants because they just keep getting bigger and bigger! 

Not really a distiungishable smell, to me they smell like any other early flowering cannabis plant. 

42 BELOW has a stature similar to a GDP crop I did years ago...
This strain is hopefully INDICA dominant and a good medical strain. 
The plant has such a short and stalky stature, even the male that has been outdoors for three weeks now has a short, thick healthy but rugged look and amazing color and stalk thickness. 

I can't wait to get pollen from him and get a few leaf specimines, for pressing and framing later...

42 BELOW at this point appears to be a decent indoor strian, as it has received just as much love as her sister strains, just has a shorter more compact stature than the rest. 

The leaves are a bit darker green and much shorter and stubby, this strain also was first to show sex, both male and female.

skunky sweet smell.

All six girls are extremely thirsty. 
Dry pots in three days. 
Remarkable.

[BREEDING PLAN]

This is tthe final match up list for who's "gettin' laid" and who's not:

[PLANT 2]-
                 \ 
                   > [PLANT 3]---- K STREET (GEN 1) {UNSTABLE} 
                   > |POSSIBLE SATIVA HEAVY HYBRID|
                 /
[PLANT 4]- 


[PLANT 5]  \
[PLANT 8]    > - sensimilla crop
[PLANT 12] /

[PLANT 11] > [PLANT 6] -----> 42 BELOW (GEN 1) {UNSTABLE} 
                                        >|POSSIBLE INDICA|


{K STREET} \
                   > [EN ZED] [STABLE] (GEN 1)
{42 BELOW} /


UPDATES AND INFO AVAILIBLE UPON REQUEST

Any help in ID of these strains would be appreciated, I have named them because I have no idea as to the original name and doubt being able to find out.


Here's some pics from today:


----------



## Melissa (Mar 26, 2008)

beautiful plants :tokie:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 29, 2008)

Week 2.75 flower

Growroom got a makover.

Boring update on Tuesday, Lots to report.
Hopefully soon I can try to ID some of what I got, or at the least some traits of other strains.

If you recognize anything about what I have it would be a big help. I have just given them names to tag them with a location of where the bud was purchased. 

So far, these plants are growing like few I have seen, setting aside they come from a completely different climate...and much better air.

I have taken a set of clones from three of the females and will be regenerating the originals. I have decided to keep the originals as long as I can and keep them untill I run out of space and plant them outside for a final last hoorah outdoor grow.

This is after I graft a few Bubba Kush branches to them though...

And harvest at least 100 seed from each original.

From today:


----------



## dmack (Mar 29, 2008)

Darn TEG you have some mighty fine plants there buddy. And an amazing writeup on your grow. Wish to be this knowledgeable in the future.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

excellent my friend!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 2, 2008)

Simply amazing.

I never thought im my wildest dreams that I could take a seed (cannabis) from a specific type that has been climatized to an area that would be almost impossible to replicate here.....do what these plants are doing.

I can't wait to put some clones in the ground...

They don't have much of a smell, besides #12, but this plant I believe is much different from the rest.

I hit them today with a mixture of three things:

1 Tbsp brown sugar diluted 1L of water per plant.

1/2 tbsp Beastie Blooms 0-30-50 per 1/2 Liter per plant

1 Gal water from my tropical fish aquarium per plant.

With this I get the food (Fish Water, Sugar) Soil microbes get fed (Molasses in the sugar water) and I have noticed some mites on some of the lower fan leaves. Molasses helpt the plant fight mites, not sure how. I have never used the beastie blooms powder before but I am impressed with the results so far.

The plants have just started to show some frost, I will be upping the K (Phos) in two week intervals. This should boost potency. The fishwater will give the plants some food without the gross fertilizer flavor.

I have decided to regenerate plant's 4 and 12. These will be grafted with the bubba Kush, flowered once more indoors, than put outside next year for a last hoorah outdoor crop. This way I will be able to see what first generation crop will do outdoors. 

However, I have taken clones, about 12 in total from all but one of the females. It is looking like I can in fact do an outdoor crop this year...so I will get to see what this strain can do in an outdoor scenario. 

Here are some pictures taken this afternoon:





















​


----------



## Melissa (Apr 2, 2008)

*absoultley stunning *eace:


----------



## dmack (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah Gee thats what im talking about bro. I wanna see you do a soil grow. I bet buds will rain from the skys.


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice looking buds man!  ​


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 2, 2008)

In this particular operation I plan on harvesting pollen for a seed crop. 

I have saved two of the best looking males from the six originals.
These particular two were chosen for the following reasons
1. Growth rate. 

Particularly the K STREET male. Outgrew the pot it was in in three weeks after transplant. Loves the outside sun and cooler evenings. Exhibits traits that are common to th strain I am going for.
The 42 BELOW male was selected because it was the only one of it's kind I have.

2. General Appearance.

The 42 BELOW has short stubby fat leaves with purple stems and a THICK stalk. Stubby compact yet tall stature with little off-branching. Dark green waxy leaves that are thick to the touch. First to show sex from all the males and has been outside the longest.
The K Street is almost an exact opposite of the 42 BELOW male. Tall and lanky stature. Long off branching from the bottom. Lighter green long thin fingers fan leaves all green stems. The pollen sacks, especially towards the top of the plant appear to be turning purple. Interesting....

3. Characteristics

Both males in this case have exceeded my expectations for breeders. No problems with either plant and they have been fed (up till last week) the same diet at the females. They thrive in the outdoor and only receive direct sunlight for appx 6 or 7 hrs a day.  Combined with all the other attributes, physical and otherwise these two males have avoided the chopping block, so they may pass on their specific genetic material for future generations.


Both plants have fully developed pollen sacks, it's just they won't open.
I have never dealt with male crops before. 
Is there any way I can "coax" them into opening?
My neighbors want to plant an outdoor crop, as do I and we don't want male plants dropping genetics all over the place while we try for a sensimilla crop.

Here are some pictures of the males I took about 30 minutes ago:












​


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 3, 2008)

I harvested some pollen this morning, when is a good time to dust?


----------



## ezdavedawg (Apr 3, 2008)

can you get high off pollen?jw


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 3, 2008)

Nope, maybe a sneeze or two.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 3, 2008)

Plant #6 [MALE] had two open pollen sacks this morning when I went out to check on them.

I harvested the pollen by removing the sacks, placing them into a film canister and shaking it for a few seconds.

I then selected my breeder female plant #4 [FEMALE PRIME CROP] and pollenated the lowest two branches. Then marked them with a loosely fit black zip tie.

I was sure to do this outside and away from the rest of the crop, as I do want some sensimilla.

I will be following this process extremely closely. 

Here are some images of the pollenation process:












​ ​


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice man, you have a good grip on this, how long have you bin growing?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 3, 2008)

My whole life.

I have been growing Cannabis however, for less than 4 years.
I just do my homework.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 3, 2008)

awsome effn, i like the ziptie idea 

let them swell for a good 3-4 weeks until pods start splitting open and seeds are tannish brown with black stripes/zigzags, then you know they are finished. keep giving her nutes as you would normally and dont be afriad to feed till the end of that month and beyond. the extra nutrients will make the seeds fatten up nice.

good job bro!


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 4, 2008)

I would've pollinated the main colas of your select fems..but that's just me.

You seem like a truly inspired grower Effen...I wish you the best man.

peace!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2008)

i pollinate lower B and C buds and keep the main cola (most potent) for smoking. the lower buds work fine for making seeds IME.


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i pollinate lower B and C buds and keep the main cola (most potent) for smoking. the lower buds work fine for making seeds IME.



"ABSOLUTELY"... no need to polute your main cola with seeds.
ditto on the nutrients, too. The seed makeing process, appreciates a full N P K regime.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 4, 2008)

P and K for sure till flush, I will only flush one week or not at all on the seedcrop.

I won't however be adding any Nitrogen unless the leaves turn completely yellow, I want good burning bud.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow. I really have some good breeders here. 
Two are really standing out so far. Both have been pollinated, One a cross and the other not.

[PLANT 4][42 BELOW][Gen 1][MALE PARENT #6]








Fattest bud development so far, Larger broad leaves and a musky sweet-skunky smell.

The Flowers that were pollenated last week are swelling with developing seeds, and most of the "Hairs" have browned up.
The other breeder plant:

[PLANT 12][K-STREET][Gen 1][MALE PARENT #6 AND # 13][K-STREET x 42 BELOW {En Zed} Cross #1]








Most Trichome development in the crop, Fastest to develop and 2nd tallest out of the crop. Thinner longer leaves, more of a reaching stance of growth, indicating sativa phenotypes. Buds have a sweet cat pee kind of smell.

I have taken clones from both of these plants and plan on regenerating them.
I have never tried regeneration before so I hope to get it right and need all the advise I can get.

A clone from [PLANT #4] has been rooted in rockwool and planted outside three days ago, I have three more clones that will be going outside as well in the next few weeks.​My wish for an outdoor crop has been granted.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking good! How are those clones doing?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 9, 2008)

Excellent. 

Better than expected, I will be taking mass qty once the outdoor plants get bigger..

I will be trading/selling to other patients in my collective to get this strain some exposure.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Beautiful work Effen. I can't wait to do some clones for outdoor growing. I wish you the best of luck with the seeds. I'm sure you are going to have a bunch for next year. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 21, 2008)

great journal....wow....saw Your pic of the GDP in the bud pic of the month...i am growing something called Sugar Grandaddy Purple, must be related, i bought the clones and they are doing great.  again, great journal!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 28, 2008)

So...

As it turns out...K STREET is a Purple INDICA...

And instead of having only two strains it's more like five.

...I vaguely remember a few joints we got while in NZ being extremely anal about my rolled smokes...I ended up re-rolling them.

I think I remember there being a few seeds in them...

Because one of the plants in particular smells like diesel, one is purple, one has HUGE buds (PLANT #6) One has fat dense FROSTY nugs and another looks like a pure sativa by the way the calyxes are stacking...plus the eleven fingered fan leaves.

I would post some pics but my camera is out of batteries...and I am a MAJOR stoner...

I have harvested off all the plants @ week six which was today...next week is week 7...

PLANT #6 Has had most of the branch tips harvested @ week six (Today) and hare now being dried in the water heater closet. After through inspection with my 60x microscope I determined week six as peak harvest for the plant. I did however leave the Main Cola and lower pollenated branches for a few reasons:

1. When growing for seed, wait till they almost fall out to harvest...you will get more viable seed this way.

2. I want to see how the bud progresses on the main cola. Mainly how big the buds will get.

All the rest taken so far were dried and mixed in joints...so accurate testimonials and reports are unavailable at this time...but let me just say that this is by far the best crop I have done to date.

I have new tools...

Fungi and benificial bacterium, Humeric and Flolic acid, Super concentrated Molasses and Fructose sugar mix for food.

Soil impregnators and a dash of awesome blossom.

Plus this amazing ingredient called Purple MAXX...Google this stuff it is AMAZING.

Some of these plants have buds on them so extremely covered in trichomes and glistening resin glands they seem to be running out of room to develop.

I can tell you that I had IMMEDIATE results using this new feeding regiment involving live bacterium...sugar and molasses. I have doubled my yield in the last two weeks!

PLANT #6 or 42 BELOW will be harvested next week. 
K STREET will be cut down next week later..

As for the other four...unknown strains...some as many as two to three weeks  before harvest. Depending on what the microscope tells me...

The good thing about this feeding regiment is it allows the plant to take up the remaining nutes in the soil and add massive density, volume and trichome development to the bud's. 

Plus the best thing is since there are no chemicals or fertilizers there is no flush time required. Just let the plat starve itself (which the 42 BELOW is doing) and watch the bud's get HUGE.

I will post pictures as soon as my lazy butt gets to the store and get's some new rechargable batteries...

Maybe I will share a little on my month old outdoor crop when I do get batteries...


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 2, 2008)

Here are a few shots from the crop from Tuesday.

I have smoked the 42 BELOW and have yet to pinpoint the exact effects because I have had so much hash around the past week I can't seem to stop smoking it...

The taste and smell can be described as mildly piny with some undertones that will only be definable when proper curing is complete. 

The high is uppy for a indica and has a clean finish with no crash.  harvested at 70% hazy trichs and no brown or amber. This will help with the come down period and the body has less of a chance of crashing. 

The other 5 plants are still in full swing, most of the leaves are showing signs of N and P def. I can safely assume less than three weeks for all 5. Some need one and others maybe more.

I have one plant that smells like a deisel, it has smaller dense nugs that have a strong aroma. Others almost smell like roses and the K STREET (A True Purple) wont stop packing on weight and trichs.

All the plants have shown massive trichome development ever since I started the PURPLE MAXX regiment. I use as a foliar spray and in the watering.

My new feeding regiment will continue untill harvest because it contains no fertilizers. I am using a molasses and fructose concentrate along with a bacterial innoculator that I can grow cultures of. The bacterium break down essential nutrients in the soil to a level that is easyer for the plant to absorb and process..

In other words instead of three to five days to really see results from a feeding...you see immediate results the next day...and continuing.

I started with a shot of Humeric Acid, then the innoculator. I use the molasses concentrate to not only feed the plants but the bacteria in the soil as well. This has caused all the buds to swell and stretch at incredible levels. Added with the Flolic Acid and the PURPLE MAXX...this bud is going to be incredibly strong...

Good thing I took clones and planted them outside a month ago...

Anyways...

Turns out I have five different strains instead of just two. Also my theories on the origin have changed as well...I think that wherever these came from...The grower possibly ordered seeds from the internets...

But we will see...They seem to be changing more and more everyday..

Heres those Pic's I mentioned before:














​


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

The buds are looking great my friend. Nice work. Going to be a good harvest for you my friend. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## FLA Funk (May 2, 2008)

Gosh those are truly beautiful buds. Great Job.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 20, 2008)

Operation En Zed is nearing completion..

Final report coming soon...

Nothing could have prepared me for this..................potency.

F'Ng


----------



## Tater (May 20, 2008)

Wow looks good man, hope mine look that dense.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 20, 2008)

those are some steller looking buds!

I LOVE BIG BUDS!

man those are nice!

how can you not be impressed!?!?

love the pictures! and the info!!!:yeahthat:


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 28, 2008)

Well, I promised a conclusion to the operation but it seems as though it is not over yet...

Nonetheless...

1 QP from six females. Give or take an ounce or two.

5.5 grams total bubble hash

1 bad (Really bad) batch of brownies made old school style...

5 different strains

155 viable sexy K STREET X 42BELOW seeds

76 viable sexy(er) K STREET SEEDS

12 K STREET POLLEN SWABS

5 42 BELOW POLLEN SWABS

6 regenerating plants in my garden....plus more OD than you cna shake a stick at....all about 4 ft tall. (New fence)

1 plant harvest @ six weeks

1 plant harvest @ 7.2 weeks

1 plant harvest @ 8 weeks

3 plant harvest @ 9.2 weeks (all had partial harvests to determine optimal ripeness)

3 color changing strains

3 indica heavy hybrids

2 sativa heavy hybrid (Color change)

1 undetermined due to excessive giggles...*sigh*

2 fellow inspired growers

5 outdoor clones...growing...HUGE!!

$167.45 spent on soil, food, water and gas.

$300 spent on electricity (daytime light cycle is not recommended for indoor)

3 happy campers.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 28, 2008)

Some budshots from harvest days:



K STREET



K STREET - Trouble sleeping? Not anymore. 
K STREET will knock you out. 
Strong indica couch-lock body high. 
Works well for pain and has a strong smoke.



Unknown Sativa Hybrid - Great for videogames and depression.
You can literally feel the sativa line* in your body. 
Better than coffee it seems to help with stressful situations 
(Driving in the Bay Area mostly) and is a "Crazy good Halo weed".



Sheep Farmer's Delight - You'll laugh your face off at fart jokes. 
Promise. Heady almost disorienting indica with no resulting crash. 
When we smoked a joint of this stuff re-runs of Family Guy were funny again.....really really funny. 



SFD Cloa



Holiday - When it's time to chill...or sleep. 
Holiday is the kind of cannabis you want to smoke while relaxing outdoors. 
For some reason when I smoked this fluffy hybrid I felt relaxed like I was on vacation...or "Holiday" as the creators of these strains call it. 
Great subtle body high also with no crash.




Indian Store - Action packed with flavor, smells like indian spices. 
Great with Lamb curry. Almost tastes like a diesel, these dense nugs smell so much I can smell it immediately after my wife opened it....across the room. This weed will make you crave flavorful food. 
Strong High mostly body with little crash



Wellington - Best all around smoke out of the batch. 
Light and fluffy, yet great for rolling. 
Wonderful taste clean burning and strong powerful heady "up" high that lets you relax and work at the same time. 
Also good with Lord of The Rings.




Harvest Party. All hands on deck.

Thus concludes OPERATION: EN ZED.

Just goes to show that when there are unknown variables...a well thought out plan must change. 

I would have never guessed on so many different strains or phenos within a few. I planned on creating my own crossed and did. I will report on those seed and how the crop does when the time arrives. For now I have my hands full with OPERATION: Backwoods.

and I mean full...

Chemdog

San Fernando Valley OG Kush

Da Purps

C-99 (Cinderella x 99 times)

The White

Sour D

Mango Diesel

Sensi Star

K STREET 

42 BELOW

Landrace

Blueberry

...and six unknown. 

Greenhouse, CoCo mix, In a huge pond liner.


This time F'ng goes BIG.

Stay posted...and frosty.

...and thanks for reading...means a lot to me.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 28, 2008)

I love those kind of Parties! 
nice grow thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## subcool (May 28, 2008)

Very impressive read for sure and the kind of documentation that I love to see.
Would you have interest in becomming a tester for TGA?


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 28, 2008)

Well, that would all depend on what kind of variables you need. 

I can do these three things:

Indoor DWC SOG 400 HPS

Outdoor Amended Soil

Greenhouse CoCo or sunshine mix #4

If you can use these I would be more than happy to help in any way I can. Also I can keep much better track of what goes in now that I have a stable feeding regiment and product line.


In short heck yes. I strive to be a part of the movement to the point that CannaArts have now officially become my full time career.

What can I do to help?


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 28, 2008)

Thanks to all for all the support.

For my first grow journal...not too shabby of feedback and few if any problems.


God bless MP and the community.

F'ng


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 21, 2008)

nice job, u F'nG  

thing is... that was so in-depth... it seems like *work* to me...  :rofl:


----------



## Shakedowncat (Nov 7, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Simply amazing.
> 
> I hit them today with a mixture of three things:
> 
> ...


Ok, so the brown sugar water is to help the plant fight off mites?  and when you say "fish water", this is just water out of a fish tank?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

yours look good....  glad it turn out very good for ya..

will molasses and brown sugar works along with the flushing process?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 8, 2008)

Molasses, yes but not in the last week.

Sugar I stop at week 7 or 8 depending on strain, I let my girls go 10 wk minimum. Reason being the sugar may leave too many "Carbs" in the plant, thus resulting in a sub-favorable burn. Leaving much black ash.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 8, 2008)

Shakedowncat said:
			
		

> Ok, so the brown sugar water is to help the plant fight off mites?  and when you say "fish water", this is just water out of a fish tank?



Molasses fights mites by boosting the plants natural resistances.


...and yes, my fishtank water. Secret weapon.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 8, 2008)

F'ng, everything looks awesome.  Thanks so much for going into all the detail, this was a great read/study.  Thanks!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome. I doubt I will be able to stand these cripplingly long journals...or maybe not...


*[OPERATION: SASQUATCH]
[TGASEEDS: SPACE QUEEN] 
[ETA: TBD]*​


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*So, did subcool ever end up on getting back to you on that? I'd like to see some of them strains you would be growin'!!!*


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup. 

Had some issues in the beginning, but I am going to post the flowering process, not the veg and I will go into more detail as to my "feed Line" and the products I use.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*Neat, what strains did you guys decide you would be growing?

EDIT: I am about to grab some bubba kush from breed bay...have you grown this strain? Would you recommend it? P.s. I successfully received those vortex and qleaner beans from hemp depot!

Can't wait to see your next grow! Good luck with that!*


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 8, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Neat, what strains did you guys decide you would be growing?
> 
> EDIT: I am about to grab some bubba kush from breed bay...have you grown this strain? Would you recommend it? P.s. I successfully received those vortex and qleaner beans from hemp depot!
> 
> Can't wait to see your next grow! Good luck with that!*




Space queen will be a featured grow, but I am open to requests.

Bubba Kush was an OK outdoor plant. Hates to be topped anytime near flowering. Eats like a monster. End results : 8/10. Poor yield ( in comparison) little taste that seperates it as a stand alone kush.

I have san fernando valley OG kush, best I have ever smoked, worst yield I have ever seen. It's genetic.

I wont recommend or try to talk anyone out of growing anything. It really is up to you, your needs and your facilities.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 8, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Neat, what strains did you guys decide you would be growing?...
> 
> ...Can't wait to see your next grow! Good luck with that!*



List:

Space Queen 
Flav
SFV OG Kush
Cinderella 99
42 Below
Random NZ Re-Gen #1 
Random NZ Re-Gen #2
Cindy 99 OG
Sensi Star
Chemdawg
Octo X Mendo Big Bud (Genetic Rampancy Expected [GRE] )
Skunk #1 x Mendo Big Bud [GRE]
Warlock x Mendo Big Bud [GRE]
Cantelope Haze (coming Soon) 
Jack Herer (coming Soon)
Chemdawg
Cindy 99 x 42 Below [GRE]
42 Below x Random  [GRE] 
4 random bagseed sprouts (Possible Purple Indica) [GRE]

Location Allows Reader Requests

....If I can get it...I'll grow it for you and do a writeup. 

Just ask. 

This is my job.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*This very well may be my job and my brothers job as well, soon...Hopefully! I have been collecting tons of genetics recently and currently I have the following:

DutchBreed (large fan of their genetics, they are a less known dutch seedbank):

Orange Candy Floss (up to 27% THC content and some phenotypes turn purple even in high temps)
Mazar Afghani (sent in by a buddy in the military when serving in north afganistan)
White Wash ("best" white widow on the market)
Crude Oil (60-40 sativa-indica, extremely strong in thc - up to 25% - it really will knock most out in one)

TGA subcool's:

Qleaner
Vortex
Just ordered some Bubba Kush too!
and trying to get more!

Please, please, advise ME what to grow, YOU'RE the one that knows alot abot TGAs beans! LOL! Thank you so much for your help and im really sorry for hijacking this thread man. I was thinking of Jack The Ripper Jacks Cleaner P1 X Space Queen because I really want to grow both soooo badly and this combination would be SICK! Its the most heavy on the wallet for his selection right now but I think it's worth it.
*


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 6, 2009)

Excellent work Efengee.

Depending on where in NZ that thing was bred it may not be so radically different to California; especially since it was likely bred indoors.

I've been salivating so much I'm parched as Bro.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 6, 2009)

Everything on the list was grown and finished, or is finishing now.

Space queen and flav write up soon. 

Subcool really knows how to bring the dank. Flav and space queen have been permanently added to our breeding stock.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 6, 2009)

daaaaaaaaamn 27% thc that has to be some killer stuff! 

whats up gee got any pics of ur buds


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 18, 2009)

Shoot man, I've enjoyed your posting around the site, but hadn't taken a look at your journal yet, and have I been missin out! Great lookin plants, not to mention some good chunks of info here and there. Keep up the good work man, I'll be checkin back regularly from now on...


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 14, 2009)

HOW DID I MISS THIS THREAD

STONEDDDDDD


uk420maaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## chiefALLday (Mar 22, 2009)

you are an effen G man. you reached LIVING LEGEND status   ... hahah
any of those clones you threw outside were any indica? how was yeild? any training?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 22, 2009)

All the clones that went outside were from 42 below, they yielded 4 pounds from three plants.

Massive colas. Massive.

problem is though, not really potent. The finished bud is weak and weird tasting. Kinda like penut butter.

Makes AMAZING hash though, which seems more popular than weed down there (NZ).


----------

